# Notley assisting globalists in sending Albertans into oppression minimum wage hike 15 hr



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Sep 21, 2016)

(related news story at bottom)

 What they are doing in the United States since their minimum wage increase is now replacing employees with machines! Taking you and your children's jobs away while sending us into oppression and poverty and reliance upon the system and soon after slaves while we have muslims attempting to force their sharia on everyone like they are currently doing to many countries around the world with a greater percentage of muslims than Canada currently has. Well their numbers are obviously climbing with traitors in office. We must rid all of these traitors in office and best be before their terms are up like Notley, Wynne and Trudeau!!! Otherwise your children will be starving, living in a cardboard box and running for their lives when muslims populate enough because that is when they start raping your children for not being muslim, stoning them to death or beheading them, for not being muslim. All muslims follow the quran which is where you will find violent hate crimes against non muslims deemed as acceptable and currently happening in several countries around the world which proves that there is no such thing as a  xenophobe or islamaphobe when it comes to muslims. The only real difference between a radical muslim and a moderate muslim is that the radicals are willing to kill themselves to kill you.

 So these traitors in office are betraying you while stuffing their pockets with lobbyist cash to commit treason. This is not a democracy so these traitors must be removed and lobbyists giving elected officials cash must be criminalized. If a politician isn't willing to work for Canadians for the wage we give them, then they quite obviously are not trust worthy to have in office in the first place. These traitors need to be charged with treason and ejected immediately and permanently!

 To think, so many countries are being played for idiots by billionaire globalist who want to see all of you suffer so they can control you! We ought to flush their accounts to zero globally! I also suspect that the billionaires are using our money to build themselves cities out of reach from the public so when we are all poor and fighting for our lives we won't stand a chance at getting to these cities which will likely be fortified. If we find and take these cities out now, you destroy these billionaires assets and therefor would put a stop to globalization immediately.

 Our armies and police are being treated like crap by our governments and by movements to dishearten them while replacing them with muslims even on army bases in Canada last I heard. Our army either stands with Canada, or they stand with the traitors in office that are defecating on us all while stuffing their pockets with lobbyist cash. Ifg they are successful then shame on all of you but I laugh in their faces when they make it to these cities only to find doors slammed in their faces!

Breakenridge: Bluster over minimum wage hike exposes Notley to maximum risk

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Sep 22, 2016)

What's this, you afraid to comment?!!

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Sep 23, 2016)

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> What's this, you afraid to comment?!!
> 
> love
> 
> ...




I am not afraid to comment. Fire all the traitors. The majority of Canadians for the most part are just too wimpy and too cowardly, and oh so politically correct, and who have been so politically brainwashed by their traitor leaders, and the corporate lame duck lieberal media for decades now, that they have no idea how to think for themselves anymore. The puppet on a string politicians and the maggot media do their thinking for them. Our armies and the police are under the direct control of the elite globalists and work for them to do with them as they please. They are there to be used against the sheeple if the sheeple get too political and too out of control for them to be able to handle all by themselves. 

Kid Turdeau wants to bring in up to 50,000 Syrian refugees into Canada on top of the 100,000's of thousands of new third world immigrants that the lieberals plan to bring in.. The white people will soon be no more if this present day immigration policy of ours is allowed to carry on. In ten years or so those Syrian muslims could very well amount to 500,000 at the rate they breed. How long will it before they start creating chaos and havoc for Canadians with those kinds of numbers? Unless Canadians can get a leader like a Donald Trump for PM to come forward, the Canada we know and live in today is doomed. As things go now, I would not place any bets on Canadians to do anything about their coming demise in the next few decades because in my personal opinion they are pretty much brain dead to what is going on around them. Canadians have been trained like seals to use the word racist against anyone when they hear them say anything or question anything against massive third world invasion and multiculturalism. The zionists have done their job well by shutting down the sheeple from being able to voice their opinions and points of view. 

Notley, Wynne and kid Turdeau need to be arrested for misuse of taxpayer's tax dollars. They have blown billions of tax dollars on behalf of the globalist elite, and their pet new world order programs and agendas that are destroying the Canada that we know today. To hope that Canadians will will wake up is truly an exercise in futility. Pathetic indeed.


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Sep 23, 2016)

And the there are Liberals posing as NDP or even conservative such as Notley for example and looking like Ambrose Federally as well as of late.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 25, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> > What's this, you afraid to comment?!!
> ...








Your impotent frustration is hilarious.


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Sep 26, 2016)

Oh right, Canada being flushed down the toilet is really funny (extreme sarcasm), and to no surprise someone's brain is way too small to realize that no part of me ever dripped down my old mans leg but to no surprise, because you are unable to contest what I share with so much as a shred of validity, here you are desperately scrambling to try and drag me down to your level.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## WheelieAddict (Sep 26, 2016)

You are a "world class" activist? How does one get that designation?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 26, 2016)

Without immigration, Canada would be looking at some imminent demographic consequences.


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 1, 2016)

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> Oh right, Canada being flushed down the toilet is really funny (extreme sarcasm), and to no surprise someone's brain is way too small to realize that no part of me ever dripped down my old mans leg but to no surprise, because you are unable to contest what I share with so much as a shred of validity, here you are desperately scrambling to try and drag me down to your level.
> 
> love
> 
> ...



Since you're already down in the sewers with the rest of the rats and vermin, I don't thinks it's possible for you to sink much lower. 

I'm considering reporting you for spreading hate speech against minorities. 

You'd probably like to be a martyr for the cause. 



Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 15, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> ...




Says two bricks short of a load. Now go look for the rest of your pea brain.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Dec 15, 2016)

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> And the there are Liberals posing as NDP or even conservative such as Notley for example and looking like Ambrose Federally as well as of late.
> 
> love
> 
> ...




The world is full of these no minded intolerant lieberals. The scum are everywhere. Sadly, even here. Just keep up with the good posts. The lieberals hate to have to see the truth put up in front of them. If they ever started to use some common sense and logic it would be a miracle.


----------

